# Can I vape this?



## Chickenstrip (8/5/20)

I have plenty of normal juice. So I'd probably mix up a batch of zero nicotine juice with a high flavour % .The last time I checked CBD vape tastes like a lawnmower blade.

But would it be safe to vape this "tincture". The alcohol content doesn't bother me, unless it's hazardous. But I've vaped juices that contain alcohol plenty of times with no visable ill effects.

Thanks for the help! I'm sure I've seen this asked recently but I'd like to know for sure about this exact bottle of CBD.

Side note - would it be more effective to just drink/drip it on my tongue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

That's the CBD oil for putting under the tongue, in a beverage or rubbing on skin for some ailments. So no completely different to the CBD e-liquid. I know what you mean about the CBD e-liquid with hemp taste but even that throwing masses of flavourings at it would just give a hemp and chemical taste!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/5/20)

Timwis said:


> That's the CBD oil for putting under the tongue, in a beverage or rubbing on skin for some ailments. So no completely different to the CBD e-liquid. I know what you mean about the CBD e-liquid with hemp taste but even that throwing masses of flavourings at it would just give a hemp and chemical taste!



So you say it's definitely a no go for vaping?
I believe they add the CBD crystals to vape liquid. But I'm not at all clued up on CBD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I have plenty normal juice. So I would probably mix up a batch of no nicotine juice with high flavour % because last time I checked CBD vape tastes like a lawnmower blade.
> 
> But would it be safe to vape this "tincture". The alcohol content doesn't bother me, unless it's hazardous. But I've vaped juices that contain alcohol plenty with no visable I'll effects.
> 
> ...


Option B


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> So you say it's definitely a no go for vaping?
> I believe they add the CBD crystals to vape liquid. But I'm not at all clued up on CBD.


I would advise not too but it's not from any expertise on CBD, i do have CBD e-liquid and some CBD oil and they seem very different to me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/5/20)

Timwis said:


> I would advise not too but it's not from any expertise on CBD, i do have CBD e-liquid and some CBD oil and they seem very different to me!


I haven't even opened it actually. But better safe than sorry.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I have plenty normal juice. So I would probably mix up a batch of no nicotine juice with high flavour % because last time I checked CBD vape tastes like a lawnmower blade.
> 
> But would it be safe to vape this "tincture". The alcohol content doesn't bother me, unless it's hazardous. But I've vaped juices that contain alcohol plenty with no visable I'll effects.
> 
> ...


A tincture is not meant for vaping unless the base liquid is a vapable one eg.VG/PG .normally tinctures are oil based. And one of the main reason people had issues with CBD and vaping last year.
Rather drip on toungue to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/5/20)

After investigation. (Rubbing some between my fingers and a taste test) I've decided that this definitely contains oil and tastes extremely awful. It will not be going into any vape device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> After investigation. (Rubbing some between my fingers and a taste test) I've decided that this definitely contains oil and tastes extremely awful. It will not be going into any vape device.


It's the Cod Liver Oil of modern times lol!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/5/20)

Timwis said:


> It's the Cod Liver Oil of modern times lol!


I was just browsing Ecigaretteforum.com (something along those lines) noticed that you're there too. Also, I noticed you're a vaping master. Finally, I noticed that the site bares indisputable similarities to this one. Infact I've seen quite a few. Must be a popular forum template.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I was just browsing Ecigaretteforum.com (something along those lines) noticed that you're there too. Also, I noticed you're a vaping master. Finally, I noticed that the site bares indisputable similarities to this one. Infact I've seen quite a few. Must be a popular forum template.


 Yes he can't sit still for too long.


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I was just browsing Ecigaretteforum.com (something along those lines) noticed that you're there too. Also, I noticed you're a vaping master. Finally, I noticed that the site bares indisputable similarities to this one. Infact I've seen quite a few. Must be a popular forum template.


Most forums have a similar format, i am on ECF (the forum you were looking at), Vaping Underground, Vaping Insider, Vapor Talk, UKVapers and this one, also on Reddit and did post to Vaping Annex and Vapin' Rat but those two forums are no more! R.I.P

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

